# Which city has the best SUNSET???



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

*Post photos of nice sunsets taken in cities. Which is the world's best sunset of a city???

I think it's mine. I live in Aguascalientes, Mexico, and it has one of the world's best sunsets. A picture like this is not difficult to take in a normal day with good conditions. What do you think?*


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The Grand Canyon's got the best sunset.


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

That is a beautiful pic! 
I haven't been there - but I heard Santorini, Greece has very beautiful ones


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

Paddington said:


> The Grand Canyon's got the best sunset.


I agree with you. Maybe the Great Canyon can beat Aguascalientes, but I'm not that sure, it's a serious competition. But I'm talking about cities. Populated places.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

the pic is awesome.. but the question is non sense.. many cities have an awesome sunset.. look at Porto historic centre in the sunset 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









there are better pics of sunset.. but i cant find it for now...


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

All cities have nice sunsets.

Santorini


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ nice one!!!! :yes:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicago is saying "good nite and good luck!"  

































Chicago is saying "good morning and have a nice day!" :runaway:


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> the pic is awesome.. but the question is non sense.. many cities have an awesome sunset.. look at Porto historic centre in the sunset
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...



It's beautiful man. But in my opinion the city highlights the landscape. If you take only the natural colors of the sky, it's nothing out of this world.


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

wow! :shocked: I love this one..


>


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut - Lebanon



Faraya - Lebanon


Byblos - Lebanon


----------



## laxor (Feb 17, 2006)

The first major city to see the end of the day


----------



## JuanCarlos (Feb 4, 2005)

Aguascalientes, Mexico again:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Los Angeles


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Sheffield:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't want to be a killjoy, but most "postcard" sunsets of skylines have used
coloured filters to exaggerate the effect. Some of the pix shown above are
genuine, and others are not. I find flat cities have the best sunsets,
as those that are too hilly go from dusk to dark quickly. 
Puerto Vallarta in Mexico is justly famous for gorgeous sunsets.
added later: Ditto for some of the sunsets shown before. Some owe more
to coloured filters than to God.


----------



## mid-town (Apr 15, 2006)

The observation deck on top of the Empire State Building gets really good sunsets over the city.


----------



## oskarj (Mar 15, 2006)

someone should show a pic of Istanbul where the sun goes down behind the mosques, very beautiful.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think almost every city that has the sea/lake to the west is blessed with marvellous sunsets!


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Some of Londonium


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

omg, what's this? volcano?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

HK


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
WOW, HK's sunset is very loud!

Also anyone still has that crazy sunset shot of Shangzen skyline?

Anyway, here is some more Chicago's sunrise & sunset! :cheers:


----------



## chrishung (Sep 27, 2005)

Los Angeles


----------



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

more LA..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like Manila's sunset


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's *HONG KONG* - The city and it's lights almost ENHANCE the sunset instead of the other way around.

The US7 (ICC) tower has been added in, but the rest of the photo is natural!









Here's the Tsing Ma Bridge


















More Wan Chai to Central









That's about enough for now - more later.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK has a really nice sunset though I find Manila's more breathtaking.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

There are really beautiful pictures here, no doubt, but to me this is the best:










AMAZING!!! :eek2:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

miss WTC


----------



## Ulipses (Apr 19, 2010)

Aguascalientes has the best sunsets.

¡¡Viva Aguascalientes´n!! mi ciudad adorada.


----------



## Ulipses (Apr 19, 2010)

Anohter from Aguascalientes.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney's sunsets always amaze me.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertoog/3891617977/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/997385201/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ami_glz/423044227/sizes/l/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Brisbane


St Petersburg


Montreal


New York


Cairo


Shanghai


Paris


London


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

*San Juan*

by Jaykar:


















By lunarCarpet:









by alexis91:


















by George Oze:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Casablanca* by Redalinho


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice sunset photos so far


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

People, really...I think that no other city in this planet has a better sunset ( specially in August, September and October) than Brasilia. By that time of the year, the sun ( closest to the Southern Hemisphere) is bigger than usual and, the fact that the city was built in a perfectly flat region, makes the sunset a fantastic natural show.


Picture shot by Augusto Areal


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Nothing beats pacific ocean sunset some where in california


----------



## Rodericus (Dec 28, 2005)

*Toronto in Twilight*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour, SABAH
by Azmi Majid




























*Flaming Sky at Sutera Harbour* 
by das farbamt 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joschmaltz/2921512792/in/photostream/


----------



## LamDai (Oct 17, 2008)

Saigon - Vietnam


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I think you should rephrase that title... it should say "show us your city's best sunsets"  and then everybody would b happy to show their finest shots!

anyway, this is *Tel Aviv at its best*


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Madrid


----------



## skinheadz (Jan 21, 2009)

*METRO MANILA, Philippines is THE BEST! *:banana:


----------



## skinheadz (Jan 21, 2009)

*METRO MANILA, Philippines!* :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kayleepofoto/4498525977/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elbeefcake/3789521795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eucharisto_deo/3066268915/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/elbeefcake/3789521795/


...*I wander, how many sunsets this city has already seen since those ancient Jonic days*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ 1460000 

912500 for Paris:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gcattiaux/2743941900/


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

2206 said:


>



I have never seen such a beautiful sunset. Incredible!


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rio de Janeiro*









brooky1986 @flickr









*Brunna Peretti Loureiro* @flickr









El Garcia @flickr

These photos don't seem to be (or very) photoshopped


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Jerusalem:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

dark_shadow1 said:


> Jerusalem:


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Algiers*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4497558448/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4500173347/sizes/l/in/set-72157623643693797/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/4531523887/sizes/l/in/set-72157623643693797/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohdburak/3380151990/





































http://blog.uniterre.com/uploads/c/carine1975/


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice shots. Manila is pretty amazing. Hong Kong probably has the worst with its humidity, haze and generally cloudy weather.


----------



## peeph0le (Dec 16, 2006)

San Francisco sunset









San Francisco sunrise


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

.....


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

..........


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Without a doubt, Jerusalem has the most beautiful sunsets in the world. As the sun sets, the entire city glows and a sense of timelessness, of holiness, basks the city in a special light. Here's a small sampling (granted, nothing can do justice to being in Jerusalem and experiencing this special moment for yourself):


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

....


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dami3n/4486262621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4133895946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/glasseye/4433730888/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannis_h/4497526097/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris*, France









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielzubac/3218932430









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2865909271/


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Sunset over the city of Istanbul and its impact on the world's one of the most beautiful mosques: The Blue Mosque. Where Europe meets Asia. Doesn't it look like a fairy tale?


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

henry hill said:


> 2206 said:
> 
> 
> > Sutera Harbour, SABAH
> ...


Welcome to Kota Kinabalu, SABAH and you will got the chance!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530285&page=2


*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH
*
by Azmi Majid
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azmiaam/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One more of Athens, Greece:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3551389851/sizes/l/
:cheers:


----------



## JESGDL (Jan 25, 2008)

*Sunset at Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*

Hello, the best sunsets that I have seen in my life has been in Puerto Vallarta in Mexico, I will share with you some pics taken by me in Puerto Vallarta. Really is a lovely place. I Love PVR





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dayvidquintos (Sep 22, 2011)

*A few of the 7107 ways of seeing the sunset in the Philippines*

*MANILA BAY*









*BORACAY*


















*PALAWAN*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/favorites/page3/?view=md


Walkway of Waterfront by Sham Kien Yee, on Flickr


K.Kinabalu by Runze Tang, on Flickr


sunset @Sutera Pacific Resort by Extasy Sky, on Flickr


Sutera Harbour by Extasy Sky, on Flickr


Sunset today ~ 18th February ... by Beachmite, on Flickr


On fire .... by Beachmite, on Flickr


Kota Kinabalu by steven.81, on Flickr


Tanjung Lipat by bearnerd, on Flickr


Sunset Yayasan Sabah 2 by maverick.anat, on Flickr


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

*Abrantes, Portugal*


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunsets of Athens, Manila and Kota Kinabalu are really 'epic"!


----------

